
Identity Heft - wrburgess
https://www.ctothink.com/episodes/2018-04-10-17.html
======
wrburgess
With hacking, data security, and privacy as huge issues in the press, the CTO
Think crew discusses how we approach identity management on both products and
across our teams.

